# Multiple HR34s on one account



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

In other threads there was a rumor that this might happen this year. Anybody have an educated guess to the time frame. I would like to cut back from 3 dvrs(hr34 and 2 hr21s) to 2 hr34s.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nothing has changed and there hasn't been an announcement of any change to come.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep, and its not even possible to have multiple HR34s active on an account anymore. You had two active and one died? You can't activate a replacement!

This is now enforced by the system. Maybe some day, though.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

JBv said:


> Yep, and its not even possible to have multiple HR34s active on an account anymore. You had two active and one died? You can't activate a replacement!
> 
> This is now enforced by the system. Maybe some day, though.


I don't get it. If I want to pay for three or four or five of them, why don't take my money as their customer and say thank you!, what else can we do to make you happy?


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve Rhodes said:


> I don't get it. If I want to pay for three or four or five of them, why don't take my money as their customer and say thank you!, what else can we do to make you happy?


making sure they had enough for everyone who wanted one and/or making sure there are no bugs with multiple genies and clients getting wrong singles from the genie like its paired to one but picks up the other one would be my best guess.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess depending on the number of receivers 2 can be used(with the 2nd one purchased from retailer) but needs SWM16 even with 2 HR34's alone, unless D** doesn't allow that.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> I guess depending on the number of receivers 2 can be used(with the 2nd one purchased from retailer) but needs SWM16 even with 2 HR34's alone, unless D** doesn't allow that.


They are still not allowing more than one Genie on an account.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe when they introduce the hr44 we can get a 2nd 34??


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

usnret said:


> Maybe when they introduce the hr44 we can get a 2nd 34??


Or a 34 and 44 pair.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

There are possibly several items that need to be considered ... RVU with multiple servers, both UI and authentication ... RVU Genie-to-Genie MRV ... Multiple suppliers for adequate supply during promotions ... SWiM-16 ($) requirement/investment ... to name a few ...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Think the issue is with the C31 only being able to see 1 HR34 as a server.

I'm looking to to upgrade my HR21 to HR44, but would I make due with the next generation HR2x if it had a lot larger HDD and a Series Manager not limited by a ridiculous low number.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> Think the issue is with the C31 only being able to see 1 HR34 as a server.
> 
> I'm looking to to upgrade my HR21 to HR44, but would I make due with the next generation HR2x if it had a lot larger HDD and a Series Manager not limited by a ridiculous low number.


This is the problem with Directv's one size fits all attitude. I don't have any C31s in my system and I never will. I don't like the idea behind them or the fact that they use a tuner from the HR34. I get far more function from another DVR like my HR24 plus added hard drive space. So if I am willing to pay for the SWM16 upgrade and don't want a HR44 ( I do not like the wireless idea, the external power pack, or the new remote) why should I be limited to just one HR34 when I don't have any C31s? Some people on DBS have already been able to get two HR34s activated before the ban was put in place so we know two can work together. I hate this idea that Directv knows what is best for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> I hate this idea that Directv knows what is best for me.


Sorry, but isn't this a bit over the top for something you want, but can't get yet?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry, but isn't this a bit over the top for something you want, but can't get yet?


Not in the least. I think Directv is the best TV service out there right now but I will never blindly accept what any company tells me or be any company's fan boy. Trust but verify.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Not in the least. I think Directv is the best TV service out there right now but I will never blindly accept what any company tells me or be any company's fan boy. Trust but verify.


I just read your post as simply not having a option yet, that you want.
[again] I'm sorry you can't get what you want "right now", but it sort of comes across as a spoiled child.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I just read your post as simply not having a option yet, that you want.
> [again] I'm sorry you can't get what you want "right now", but it sort of comes across as a spoiled child.


And this coming for a company insider who has all kinds of things the average Directv customer can't get? I am sorry, I know you are a long time poster on DBS and many people think a lot of you. But when you just stick your fingers in your ears and wave your hands more or else saying na na I have what you can't get I have no respect for that. You and I have tangled before over your blind company trust. I trust no one except myself.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> And this coming for a company insider who has all kinds of things the average Directv customer can't get? I am sorry, I know you are a long time poster on DBS and many people think a lot of you. But when you just stick your fingers in your ears and wave your hands more or else saying na I have what you can't get I have no respect for that. You and I have tangled before over your blind company trust. I trust no one except myself.


There is no "blind trust" on my end.
There may be things that DirecTV needs to sort out before more than one Genie can be on an account.

This may simply be "DirecTV knows best" what is good for them.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> There is no "blind trust" on my end.
> There may be things that DirecTV needs to sort out before more than one Genie can be on an account.
> 
> This may simply be "DirecTV knows best" what is good for them.


I guess they better contact Dish then because they know how to put two Hoppers on one account. LOL, sorry, I still know what is best for me and I noticed you didn't reply to me publicly stating you have inside information and equipment the rest of us don't have. You need to disclose this when you post.

You and I are never going to agree and I have better things to do on a Saturday afternoon than to exchange barbs with you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> I still know what is best for me and I noticed you didn't reply to me publicly stating you have inside information and equipment the rest of us don't have. You need to disclose this when you post.


I never questioned that you know what's best for you.
I merely commented on how your post seemed a bit over the top saying DirecTV knew what was best for you.
As to disclosing what I may or may not have, that's another story which isn't open for discussion.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I never questioned that you know what's best for you.
> I merely commented on how your post seemed a bit over the top saying DirecTV knew what was best for you.
> As to disclosing what I may or may not have, that's another story which isn't open for discussion.


Ha Ha Ha, gotchya.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Ha Ha Ha, gotchya.


Yeah, I guess I shouldn't have commented on your post.


----------



## DTV101412 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am a Mastec installer and we were told that you can only have one HR34. But yesterday I did a New install with 2 HR34's. so maybe there is some wiggle room to get 2 active on one account. Out of probably 300 installs that I have done since the 34 came out has there been 2.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DTV101412 said:


> I am a Mastec installer and we were told that you can only have one HR34. But yesterday I did a New install with 2 HR34's. so maybe there is some wiggle room to get 2 active on one account. Out of probably 300 installs that I have done since the 34 came out has there been 2.


Was it a personal or business account?


----------



## DTV101412 (Nov 6, 2012)

Personal


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Did they pay full price for the 2 34's? Was it a new install? Whats the background on those 2 34 installs (if you can say)? Tks


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

usnret said:


> Did they pay full price for the 2 34's? Was it a new install? Whats the background on those 2 34 installs (if you can say)? Tks


I would like to know this too. I have been with Directv for about 12 years. One thing I have personally experienced is that the longer I have been with Directv the harder it is to get what you want (my payment record has been perfect and is directly debited from my checking account). They could care less about me even to the point of me threatening to leave. They did however fall all over my neighbor last year when I got her to sign up for a much smaller package than I have. And don't give me the line that I got free or discounted stuff too when I was a new customer because I didn't. I had to buy (pay in full) my receivers and dish which I bought from Circuit CIty and pay for the installation. I got absolutely nothing from Directv. What I am really puzzled about now though is that I am asking for absolutely nothing from Directv except to be able to activate two Hr34s. I already have one HR34 and would even be willing to lease the other one through a third party if they like that idea better. So if there is no cost to them (I am willing to pay for the SWM16 and its installation) what is their problem? We already know it can be done. In the back of my mind I think I already know. I don't buy any PPV or VOD. They know I would use the media servers for it real purpose and if I do that they wouldn't make any extra money off of me. Now mind you, I do have the Premier package as well as all the additional HD packages. And I do admit I record a lot of movies off of the premium channels, but that is all perfectly legal. I am not into sports so I do not have any sports packages. I did like Hot Pass and even paid for that in the beginning. Movies are my thing and I am in the process of building a projector Home Theater in my basement. I am sure Directv has some way of knowing exactly what I am recording and realizes they are not making any extra money off of me. Personally, I think this is the same reason Directv will not allow us to move a recored hard drive to another DVR and has kept the hard drives small in the DVRs.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Just imagine people that don't know about this forum or Directv policy and simply purchase 2 Genie's from retail and if their system is on SWM, To then find out they can't activate on same account, Wouldn't a SWM16 just make it work if they don't have any other receivers.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> Just imagine people that don't know about this forum or Directv policy and simply purchase 2 Genie's from retail and if their system is on SWM, To then find out they can't activate on same account, Wouldn't a SWM16 just make it work if they don't have any other receivers.


Getting two HR34s to work on one account is not the problem. Getting Directv to agree to activate two HR34s on one account is the problem. IMHO what has happened to Directv is that they have changed their emphases from the high tech oriented TV service for enthusiasts and hobbyists to a profit oriented company who's emphasis is the shareholder. They used to aim their product at young, with it, hip people. Now they aim their product at Ma and Pa Kettle with two kids and a dog. I greatly miss the old company. The whole idea now is to have one media server and wireless clients. That way your equipment is simple and cheap to manufacture, stock, and maintain. One server and one client. The installation is cheap and easy as well. Coax to the server and wireless to the clients. No training even needed for the installers. Any high school kid can do it. Again, I miss the old company. I enjoyed having cutting edge, high tech equipment that no one else in the neighborhood had. Now days every TV service is pretty much the same except for the delivery method. Name your poison. OTA, cable, satellite, Fios, or internet. Within a few channels they all pretty much offer the same thing. Most people can't see or hear or don't care who has the best picture or sound like those here on DBS do. All they care about is who has the most channels for the cheapest price. As my exhibit A, take a look at how the characters are dressed in the Hooper commercials. Now just what demographic is the Hopper aimed at? Not that the genie commercials are any better. BTW, I loved the old name of the HR34, media server. It sounded like a sophisticated piece of high tech equipment. Not like the cartoon character genie gives the impression of. But the Directv bean counters felt they had to play the "me too" name game and have a cute name like the hopper. I think Directv is headed in the wrong direction. Instead of trying to be a "me too" company it needs to go back to its roots and be the cutting edge high tech company for the enthusiast, a much narrower market they could have all to themselves.


----------



## DTV101412 (Nov 6, 2012)

The WO was a new install residential. Your average everyday customer. The partner for the WO was AT&T. If that had anything to do with them getting 2 is well beyond me. When I asked my sup about it he was as lost as we all our about how he revived 2.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DTV101412 said:


> Personal


Very cool. That could be a good sign.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Very cool. That could be a good sign.


Runner

I too am excited to hear that there may be an opportunity to have multiple HR-34's or perhaps down the road multiple HR-44's on an account.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DTV101412 said:


> The WO was a new install residential. Your average everyday customer. The partner for the WO was AT&T. If that had anything to do with them getting 2 is well beyond me. When I asked my sup about it he was as lost as we all our about how he revived 2.


It will be interesting to see/hear if this is a sign of change and more customers will get two, or if this gets reversed, like DirecTV did to customers that had two Genies in the early days and one got deactivated after a system audit.

[I don't know] I wonder if "The partner for the WO was AT&T" was the reason.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sixto said:


> There are possibly several items that need to be considered ... RVU with multiple servers, both UI and authentication ... RVU Genie-to-Genie MRV ... Multiple suppliers for adequate supply during promotions ... SWiM-16 ($) requirement/investment ... to name a few ...


How about if I could have a second one, then I would need 2 fewer other DVR's. So I would go from 8 total receivers to 6. That's $10/month. Plus they have to subsidize the cost of the second Genie (still can't get used to calling it that).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> Getting two HR34s to work on one account is not the problem. Getting Directv to agree to activate two HR34s on one account is the problem.


Several months ago, a very high source within DirecTV indicated that it was possible the policy on two Genies could change in the future. It did not sound like the "near future", and there was no assurance that it ever would. But the possibility was acknowledged.

Right now, I have heard there are issues with whole-home in a multi-genie, multi-client environment. I can certainly appreciate the limitation to one genie if that is the case.

So your initial statement about getting two HR34s to work on one account is not/may not be entirely accurate.



macfan601 said:


> IMHO what has happened to Directv is that they have changed their emphases from the high tech oriented TV service for enthusiasts and hobbyists to a profit oriented company who's emphasis is the shareholder.


Heathkit is an excellent example of a company focused on the high tech oriented service for enthusiasts and hobbyists. They went out of business decades ago. Sadly, that focus will not keep a company in business, let alone competitive. DirecTV does continue to offer the highest tech solutions, and pushes the technology boundaries compared to their competitors. But they obviously have to do that in a manner that satisfies all consumers, not just the enthusiast.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

carl6 said:


> Several months ago, a very high source within DirecTV indicated that it was possible the policy on two Genies could change in the future. It did not sound like the "near future", and there was no assurance that it ever would. But the possibility was acknowledged.
> 
> Right now, I have heard there are issues with whole-home in a multi-genie, multi-client environment. I can certainly appreciate the limitation to one genie if that is the case.
> 
> So your initial statement about getting two HR34s to work on one account is not/may not be entirely accurate.


And now we are back to the "one size fits all" problem that Directv has developed. I do not have any C31 clients nor do I ever want any. I have the following in my system: HR34, HR24, and H24 (you may have noticed I don't have or want any receivers with external power packs). Why should I be penalized for a C31 client problem? We all know that is not the only problem with those C31 clients. Each subscriber should be judged on the equipment he/she has and not this stupid "we want to make everybody the same" policy Directv now has.

Indirectly though you just told me that the installer above installed a two HR34 system that Directv knows doesn't work. Somehow I don't think that is the case. Trust me on this. The whole issue of not being able to activate two HR34s on one account is all about money grabbing on Directv's part.

Apple used to be somewhat like this. They would only allow us to install certain software on certain computers. The Apple enthusiast community learned how to make their computer send what ever ID they needed for the software they wanted. I predict that someone is going to figure out how to make an HR34 appear like something other than it is to get Directv to activate two of them on one account.

BTW, I loved Heathkit and had several of them. Their headquarters was only a few miles from where I grew up. It would take more space than this forum would allow to debate why they went out of business.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Several months ago, a very high source within DirecTV indicated that it was possible the policy on two Genies could change in the future. It did not sound like the "near future", and there was no assurance that it ever would. But the possibility was acknowledged.


As you know, I was there also, and when pushed, the reply was it was more than "logistics" causing this. 


macfan601 said:


> Trust me on this. The whole issue of not being able to activate two HR34s on one account is all about money grabbing on Directv's part.


Why should anyone?
Even when you make a good point [new customers verses old and "freebies" offered], you need to add a childish/uninformed comment.
You can't get what you want because:
A) you don't buy enough PPV,
B) DirecTV is a money grabbing company,
C) they won't make a special condition for "you".

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Trust me on this. The whole issue of not being able to activate two HR34s on one account is all about money grabbing on Directv's part.


Ask Sixto about the issues he's had with 2 HR34's not wanting to play well with each other. It's not a money grab.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> As you know, I was there also, and when pushed, the reply was it was more than "logistics" causing this.
> 
> Why should anyone?
> Even when you make a good point [new customers verses old and "freebies" offered], you need to add a childish/uninformed comment.
> ...


At least I don't revert to name calling people childish/uninformed who do not agree with me or buy into the Directv company line to try and make myself appear superior. I am proud of the fact I march to a different drummer, nobody owns me, and I think for myself. We agree that Directv is the best TV delivery service out there right now. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> At least I... think for myself.


That you do and there's nothing wrong with it.
I may disagree with your conclusions, so "trust me" isn't something I'm going to do.

I wonder if you were to go to a car dealer and find you couldn't get an option you wanted, if you'd have the same things to say about them?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

macfan601 said:


> The whole idea now is to have one media server and wireless clients.


I wouldn't have an issue with this if future servers have more tuners in them, 5 isn't enough for some, if not, then you'll need two Genies, especially if they stop making HR2x. But thats probably a ways off into the future


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> That you do and there's nothing wrong with it.
> I may disagree with your conclusions, so "trust me" isn't something I'm going to do.
> 
> I wonder if you were to go to a car dealer and find you couldn't get an option you wanted, if you'd have the same things to say about them?


Not that it is any of your business but I "custom" order a new car about once every 15 years. The only way I can get a car the way I want it is to have it built for me. I sit down with the computer build sheet and order it my way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Not that it is any of your business but I "custom" order a new car about once every 15 years. The only way I can get a car the way I want it is to have it built for me. I sit down with the computer build sheet and order it my way.


And if something you want isn't available, what then?

I think we all get that you REALLY want to have 2 Genies, but it simply isn't an option yet.

Why is this any different than your "custom" order?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> And if something you want isn't available, what then?
> 
> I think we all get that you REALLY want to have 2 Genies, but it simply isn't an option yet.
> 
> Why is this any different than your "custom" order?


GEESH, because with my custom order I can have what I want. Sorry, I just don't play well with, "The Man" making decisions for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> GEESH, because with my custom order I can have what I want. Sorry, I just don't play well with, "The Man" making decisions for me.


You seemed to have missed the part about the option [you wanted] not being there.

Ah yes, "the man".
Now where's my tinfoil.

Guess it's time to just let this rant go on.....


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> You seemed to have missed the part about the option [you wanted] not being there.
> 
> Ah yes, "the man".
> Now where's my tinfoil.
> ...


Let's just agree to disagree. We do not live in the same world so we look at things differently. Michigan, Detroit/Flint is a blue collar working class area. We have different values and think differently than Silicon Valley, California. You are a company man and signed a confidentiality agreement. I would never do that. Let's call a truce and agree to ignore each other. You are never going to change my mind and I am never going to change yours. I have the Directv equipment and setup I want with the exception of the second HR34 even if I had to get it from 3rd parties. My setup does exactly what I want even if I had to add an external drive to my HR34 to get it there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree. You are a company man and signed a confidentiality agreement.


We can/should.
I'm not "a company man", nor have I signed a confidentiality agreement.
I'm a customer and pay for my service like any other customer.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> Just imagine people that don't know about this forum or Directv policy and simply purchase 2 Genie's from retail and if their system is on SWM, To then find out they can't activate on same account, Wouldn't a SWM16 just make it work if they don't have any other receivers.


Or an idiot like myself who didn't see this thread before I pulled the trigger on a new second HR34 last Friday, $199 NIB and received it today. I have a parallel SWiM-16 and ICK setup so there is plenty of room, but sounds like I will be SOL.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

codespy said:


> Or an idiot like myself who didn't see this thread before I pulled the trigger on a new second HR34 last Friday, $199 NIB and received it today. I have a parallel SWiM-16 and ICK setup so there is plenty of room, *but sounds like I will be SOL.*


Got any C31 with your current HR34? A C31 can't have two servers.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

No, I have 10 other HD-DVR's (five HR24's, a HR22, a THR22, a HR21 and two HR20's). No clients, and no intention on getting clients.

Want to cancel my SAT-A55 and replace it with the second HR34.

After reviewing this current post, I must have a serious TV watching/recording problem and will likely need therapy soon.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

macfan601;3174524 said:


> GEESH, because with my custom order I can have what I want. Sorry, I just don't play well with, "The Man" making decisions for me.


The man? You're only a subscriber. You don't get to make the rules.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

macfan601;3174560 said:


> We do not live in the same world so we look at things differently. Michigan, Detroit/Flint is a blue collar working class area. We have different values and think differently than Silicon Valley, California.


If you believe that, I'd wager that you haven't spent much time outside of Detroit/Flint.



macfan601;3174560 said:


> ...and signed a confidentiality agreement.


...and what exactly is wrong with a confidentiality agreement?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

codespy said:



> Or an idiot like myself who didn't see this thread before I pulled the trigger on a new second HR34 last Friday, $199 NIB and received it today. I have a parallel SWiM-16 and ICK setup so there is plenty of room, but sounds like I will be SOL.


See if there is any disclaimer on the distributor's website about activating only one HR34. If not, see if the distributor you bought it from will take it back (may want to try this anyway).

If they will not take it back, and there was no disclaimer, demand Directv either activate it, intervene with the distributor to take it back, or take it back and reimburse you. I'd ask Directv what terms and conditions apply to only allow you to activate one HR34 and if there is no disclaimer from the distributor, why are they allowing their distributors to sell them without a disclaimer.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> The man? You're only a subscriber. You don't get to make the rules.


Sorry, you have it completely wrong. I am the customer and it is my money. The customer is ALWAYS right. I love my Directv but you dyed in the wool company fan boys really get to me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

macfan601 said:


> Sorry, you have it completely wrong. I am the customer and it is my money. The customer is ALWAYS right.


Try that argument next time you're on an airplane, and you don't get what you want, and let us know how that goes.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> If you believe that, I'd wager that you haven't spent much time outside of Detroit/Flint.
> 
> I have lived somewhere in Michigan all of my life. Nothing wrong with that. And no I do not travel much, why should I? I am 62 years old and have everything I need right here.
> 
> ...and what exactly is wrong with a confidentiality agreement?


Another name for that is selling your soul to the company. I see it as me vs. the company.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

RAD said:


> Try that argument next time you're on an airplane, and you don't get what you want, and let us know how that goes.


I haven't been on a plane in 20 years and probably won't be the rest of my life. I haven't any reason to fly. I don't know anybody outside of my state and have everything I need right here in Michigan. But as to your statement. When I did fly I just told the travel agency my requirements and it was up to then to find them for me if they wanted to make the sale.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

macfan601;3177568 said:


> I haven't been on a plane in 20 years and probably won't be the rest of my life. I haven't any reason to fly. I don't know anybody outside of my state and have everything I need right here in Michigan. But as to your statement. When I did fly I just told the travel agency my requirements and it was up to then to find them for me if they wanted to make the sale.


That wasn't his point.

- Merg


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

The Merg said:


> That wasn't his point.
> 
> - Merg


I guess with my 3 earned college degrees and 31 years of teaching experience I wasn't smart enough to get his point.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

macfan601 said:


> I guess with my 3 earned college degrees and 31 years of teaching experience I wasn't smart enough to get his point.


Then how come you're asking so childish?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

RAD said:


> Then how come you're asking so childish?


I take offense to your reply. Why are you acting "all mighty"? Just because someone questions Directv's polices doesn't make them childish. I was taught, and always taught my students, to question everything and never, ever accept the "authority" as the answer.

I really like this forum but I really hate how some have set themselves up as the unquestioned authority and how others think Directv can do no wrong. Improvement comes through criticism and questioning.

I am done replying to this thread now. It is a waste of time replying to the closed minded.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

macfan601 said:


> I take offense to your reply. Why are you acting "all mighty"? Just because someone questions Directv's polices doesn't make them childish. I was taught, and always taught my students, to question everything and never, ever accept the "authority" as the answer.
> 
> I really like this forum but I really hate how some have set themselves up as the unquestioned authority and how others think Directv can do no wrong. Improvement comes through criticism and questioning.
> 
> I am done replying to this thread now. It is a waste of time replying to the closed minded.


If my reply gets you to stop posting in this thread my job is done.

Listen, folks have been trying to give the best explanations as to why there is only one HMC allowed on an account at a time. Since most of the folks here are not DIRECTV employees and we have NOT signed NDA's people are just coming up with their best educated guesses. DIRECTV has their reasons as to why they have the one HMC limit at this time and they aren't saying. And until they do I guess you're just going to have to live with the one HMC answer or move to another company that will give you everything you want to pay for with no limitations.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

macfan601;3177561 said:


> Sorry, you have it completely wrong. I am the customer and it is my money. The customer is ALWAYS right. I love my Directv but you dyed in the wool company fan boys really get to me.


Perhaps in your own fantasy. It is your money, but that does not give you any right to dictate policy to a company. The customer is not always right, despite what you may have heard. There is no battle being waged between you and the company. You are the only party involved and the company will be completely unaware of your false crusade.

I am still waiting to hear what is wrong with a confidentiality agreement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

macfan601 said:


> I guess with my 3 earned college degrees and 31 years of teaching experience I wasn't smart enough to get his point.


It seems like this thread is so far off topic...the ship needs to be righted somehow.

Policy is policy. Most are established for a specific reason or set of reasons. That all seems quite simple enough for _virtually anyone _to understand.

Whether or not people agree with policies is often debated. Policies also change over time. This issue has been debated alot here, and it appears no one's mind will be changed by reposting the same position.

At this point there seem to be a number of folks on both sides of agreeing with this policy on multiple HR34's and others who don't agree with it.

Beyond that...there doesn't appear to be anything new in quite some posts now.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Got any C31 with your current HR34? A C31 can't have two servers.


This actually sounds like a reasonable reason for limiting people to a single HR34. Even for people who don't already have a C31, they wouldn't want to limit people's ability to add a client in a client/server based system when a customer has multiple servers.

I would think that, as soon as an updated version of the clients, whether it be a firmware update to the C31 or a new client entirely, that can work with multiple servers, becomes available, DirecTV will begin allowing people to activate multiple servers.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Discuss the topic and not each other. Any more personal comments and it's gone.

Mike


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Bill Broderick" said:


> This actually sounds like a reasonable reason for limiting people to a single HR34. Even for people who don't already have a C31, they wouldn't want to limit people's ability to add a client in a client/server based system when a customer has multiple servers.
> 
> I would think that, as soon as an updated version of the clients, whether it be a firmware update to the C31 or a new client entirely, that can work with multiple servers, becomes available, DirecTV will begin allowing people to activate multiple servers.


The other issue is the expense of having to swap out SWiM 8's with SWiM 16's.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

People, until some other people on here grow a back bone and break there NDAs you are not going to know what is going on and the reason Directv is fighting having two HR34s or two upcoming HR44s on the same account. We can protest all we want but it is not going to fix Directv's secret serious problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There is no secret and/or serious problem. 

It's a policy. Simple.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

macfan601;3177948 said:


> People, until some other people on here grow a back bone and break there NDAs you are not going to know what is going on and the reason Directv is fighting having two HR34s or two upcoming HR44s on the same account. We can protest all we want but it is not going to fix Directv's secret serious problem.


What do you believe is wrong with an NDA?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> People, until some other people on here grow a back bone and break there NDAs you are not going to know what is going on and the reason Directv is fighting having two HR34s or two upcoming HR44s on the same account. We can protest all we want but it is not going to fix Directv's secret serious problem.


Once again out comes the tinfoil.

Policy is what you're fighting/complaining about, and it has nothing to do with NDAs or backbones. :nono:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> What do you believe is wrong with an NDA?


Just a guess, but he's probably referring to those here who get free equipment to "test" from Directv, give glowing "reviews" about said equipment and service and then jump in any and every thread where anyone who says anything remotely negative about Directv, only to get more free equipment down the road to "test".

Don't want to speak for him, but he probably thinks that such behavior is unethical without some kind of disclosure that those opinions just might be tainted.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

codespy said:


> Or an idiot like myself who didn't see this thread before I pulled the trigger on a new second HR34 last Friday, $199 NIB and received it today. I have a parallel SWiM-16 and ICK setup so there is plenty of room, but sounds like I will be SOL.


So, do share, did you attempt to activate it? If so, what happened?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Ask Sixto about the issues he's had with 2 HR34's not wanting to play well with each other. It's not a money grab.


+1 This.....is the actual issue...no conspiracy, no ill intended mandates from the MAN....simply infrastructure-driven


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

raott said:


> Just a guess, but he's probably referring to those here who get free equipment to "test" from Directv, give glowing "reviews" about said equipment and service and then jump in any and every thread where anyone who says anything remotely negative about Directv, only to get more free equipment down the road to "test".
> 
> Don't want to speak for him, but he probably thinks that such behavior is unethical without some kind of disclosure that those opinions just might be tainted.


+1


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Once again out comes the tinfoil.
> 
> Policy is what you're fighting/complaining about, and it has nothing to do with NDAs or backbones. :nono:


Then I guess this time I have information that you don't.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

macfan601;3178069 said:


> Then I guess this time I have information that you don't.


Such as?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Then I guess this time I have information that you don't.


So post it unless you're under an NDA. :shrug:


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Just so you know, this is the word from someone in upper mgmt..typically, a 2nd HR34 is allowed when customer has more than 6 tvs on the account. Not official, but it's being done. That's it. No idea why, no idea if true in practice, but his track record is very good.

-=K=-


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kaminar said:


> Just so you know, this is the word from someone in upper mgmt..typically, a 2nd HR34 is allowed when customer has more than 6 tvs on the account. Not official, but it's being done. That's it. No idea why, no idea if true in practice, but his track record is very good.
> 
> -=K=-


Don't take the word of, "the man" as he is only there to keep the people under lock and key. A new world order is coming in which the man becomes not the man. The customer becomes the CEO and the CEO becomes the customer. Star light, star bright...the day of reckoning is upon us.

Sorry...I have funny thoughts when standing too near the microwave during a lunar event. I'm not sure what the reason is for HR34 limits, but it is obvious that there IS a reason and it isn't arbitrary. A scenario like you mentioned would make sense in the event of an exception needing to be made for a customer with enough connected TV's.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kaminar said:


> Just so you know, this is the word from someone in upper mgmt..typically, a 2nd HR34 is allowed when customer has more than 6 tvs on the account. Not official, but it's being done. That's it. No idea why, no idea if true in practice, but his track record is very good.
> 
> -=K=-


Kinda makes sense as a Genie and its clients can only handle 5 TVs.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> Kinda makes sense as a Genie and its clients can only handle 5 TVs.


i think u mean 4


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

For a very long time, people went all over the place about dual live buffers on the DVRs. DIRECTV didn't release it until it was ready. 

A long time ago DIRECTV mentioned HMC, and is delivering on that promise. Now that it is ready.

Not so long ago DIRECTV released the HR34 with a limitation. Thems who closely watch DIRECTV know DIRECTV doesn't do things without a reason. And they work very hard in a customer focused manner.

So by example of history, I fully expect the limitations of today won't exist forever. They will only exist as long as necessary for whatever reason they need to exist in the first place. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I dont have 6 TVs but want 2 hr34. I don't want clients taking up tuners. Will they let me activate it?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ibooksrule said:


> I dont have 6 TVs but want 2 hr34. I don't want clients taking up tuners. Will they let me activate it?


Not at this time.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ibooksrule said:


> I dont have 6 TVs but want 2 hr34. I don't want clients taking up tuners. Will they let me activate it?


No, not two Genies. However you can have one Genie plus one or more other DVRs or HD receivers, none of which use a Genie tuner. That could easily be the solution you are seeking.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DTV101412 said:


> The WO was a new install residential. Your average everyday customer. The partner for the WO was AT&T. If that had anything to do with them getting 2 is well beyond me. When I asked my sup about it he was as lost as we all our about how he revived 2.


Well it did not work for me. Before I purchased the 2nd HR34 I emailed DirecTV customer care to verify activation with the RID#. Got confirmation in writing I could activate it.

Got it in mail, hooked everything up and called to activate, got transferred to access card department. At first, he said their system showed I only had a SWiM-16 setup. Advised him I have a parallel SWiM-16 (SWiM-32) setup (with ICK, etc.), or several of my receivers would not work right now. I have a Genie, 10-HDDVR's and a Sony SAT-A55, which is on a separate 30" round dish antenna.

I asked CSR to review email I was sent to approve activation of new Genie and he did see it in system, but indicated previous CSR did not give correct information.

I stated to him "So I am now basically SOL", and he confirmed that there was nothing he could do. So much for being a valued customer since 1998. 

If you bundle with Centurylink (or AT&T in your case), the customer is not paying his bill to DirecTV, it's paid to the phone carrier because of the agreement. My neighbor who I referred last summer told me of the process, and his bill gets messed up every month to the point. But he always has to contact the phone carrieR (Centurylink) and not DirecTV to get fixed.

This may be the reason why you were able to get 2 HR-34's activated on a personal (residential) account because of the third party phone bundle program. Maybe I am wrong.

Rep said since I cannot activate, but I could sell it on ebay or Craigslist, but use the Buy it now option since its listed as a leased receiver. Interesting.

I also asked if someone had more than five clients (or more than 8 RVU TV's) could they get another Genie for the remaining clients? He indicated they could not, they would be stuck.

Guess I will hope for some changes in the future.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

codespy said:


> Well it did not work for me. Before I purchased the 2nd HR34 I emailed DirecTV customer care to verify activation with the RID#. Got confirmation in writing I could activate it.
> 
> Got it in mail, hooked everything up and called to activate, got transferred to access card department. At first, he said their system showed I only had a SWiM-16 setup. Advised him I have a parallel SWiM-16 (SWiM-32) setup (with ICK, etc.), or several of my receivers would not work right now. I have a Genie, 10-HDDVR's and a Sony SAT-A55, which is on a separate 30" round dish antenna.
> 
> ...


why i don't like bundling with different companies for different services it might cost a little more but i prefer to deal with each individual company separately if i have billing questions


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

codespy said:


> I stated to him "So I am now basically SOL", and he confirmed that there was nothing he could do. So much for being a valued customer since 1998.


You were told ahead of time that you'd be SOL, why did you try it anyways?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"RunnerFL" said:


> You were told ahead of time that you'd be SOL, why did you try it anyways?


Didn't he previously post that he didn't see this thread?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

raott said:


> Didn't he previously post that he didn't see this thread?


Sure, but he had time to cancel his order.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

raott said:


> Didn't he previously post that he didn't see this thread?


Yes I did post that I didn't see thread, or I would not have done it. Unit was in transit by the time I saw thread. Gave it a shot anyway once it arrived. Lesson learned. I have a nice door stop now. :lol:


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Sure, but he had time to cancel his order.


You may have overlooked the first sentence in my post. 



codespy said:


> ......Before I purchased the 2nd HR34 I emailed DirecTV customer care to verify activation with the RID#. Got confirmation in writing I could activate it......


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

codespy said:


> You may have overlooked the first sentence in my post.


No, I didn't. You were already told here, by people who know what they are talking about, that you wouldn't be able to. We all know CSR's tell the customer what they want to hear most of the time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> all know CSR's tell the customer what they want to hear most of the time.


Right on!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

codespy posted:

I asked CSR to review email I was sent to approve activation of new Genie and he did see it in system, but indicated previous CSR did not give correct information.

I've had situations occur with both D* and E* with conflicting departments inside each organization offering conflicting guidelines for several matters. As an independent installer working with both (and several cable cos and OTA) I take a VERY dim view of my clients being pulled into internal matters like this. IMO, everyone at every service provider has to work from the same play book. Internal 'fiefdoms' issuing edicts and decrees conflicting with other internal fiefdoms and involving customers is unprofessional in the extreme and unacceptable.

I am understanding regarding *technical* limitations of the various systems, if a CSR states an HDDVR can also walk my clients dog, I realize my client can't expect that. But if a CSR is, as in this example, given a specific RID and in writing (or email) states the unit is good to go, them the unit IS good to go, PERIOD.

In this example, DirecTVs recourse should be against the CSR or the access card guy (conduct report, negative performance appraisal, termination, etc) and NOT the customer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Where did you buy it from? It clearly states on Solid Signal that you can only have one per account.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

*I'm sorry to all, but I can't put up with this nonsense any longer.*



macfan601 said:


> Getting two HR34s to work on one account is not the problem. Getting Directv to agree to activate two HR34s on one account is the problem. IMHO what has happened to Directv is that *they have changed* their emphases from the high tech oriented TV service for enthusiasts and hobbyists *to a profit oriented company who's emphasis is the shareholder.*
> [Nobody can be this clueless]
> 
> They used to aim their product at young, with it, hip people. Now they aim their product at Ma and Pa Kettle with two kids and a dog. *I greatly miss the old company*.
> ...


*flame off*


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Where did you buy it from? It clearly states on Solid Signal that you can only have one per account.


It was not Solid Signal, but Direct2deal out of North Carolina. They sold several others. It was brand new, MFR date of 12-18-2012, box was never opened, DirecTV white sticker was intact on the box. I was a little leary of the supplier at first, but upon confirmation with DirecTV with my account number and RID of the receiver that it could be activated, everything seemed fine until I actually went to activate it. The details of the sale indicated no limit of Genie's on the account, but did indicate additional receivers are $6 + tax when added, and bottom line it was a great price.

It's just not that big of a deal, and sometimes weeks go by between my visits to DBSTalk. It just so happens it was a time when a deal came up, and I did not have the time to spend surfing thru the forums here, life gets in the way. It can be activated, just on an account without a Genie on it already. I am sure I can recoup the investment. Bad timing, lesson learned, we live and learn, and move on, and others will learn from people's experience, but only if they check here first, since the best information is usually here. So even if you exceed 6 receivers, and already have a SWiM-32 setup, it will get you nowhere....the limit is one. Its just $72.00 less that DirecTV will get in equipment fees from me every year because of it.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Just speaking for myself here, but if I was boss of a company, and a customer highlighted an internal inconsistency in my organization where different departments are conflicting with each other and involving the public, that customer has done me a BIG favor. I would not condone any action against the customer that could be considered a reprisal, rather, that customer should be REWARDED for finding a problem in my organization that can have serious repercussions regarding customer satisfaction and maintaining and growing my customer base.

I recall a video store many years ago (Suncoast) and I was looking for a specific title that was not on display. The clerk checked the back room, and found the title I wanted. He also noticed it had an incorrect price tag on it BEFORE he brought it out to the counter. He certainly could have repriced it prior to bringing it out and I would never have known. He did not however, and charged me the marked price. I never forgot that, it was quite an example of business acumen on his part, and I shopped at Suncoast many times till they closed the chain.


----------

